# Keyboard broken?



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Some of the buttons on my vertical keyboard have seem to stop working, I am going to flash a stock rooted 605.9 and if it doesn't fix it, should I call Verizon? The I, O, K, and M don't work

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## polish23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Some of the buttons on my vertical keyboard have seem to stop working, I am going to flash a stock rooted 605.9 and if it doesn't fix it, should I call Verizon? The I, O, K, and M don't work
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


Are you using a screen protector? That seemed to be my issue... One I got rid of that all my problems went away

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I took it off and still nothing. Gonna un-root and go from there

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

You might have to get a replacement. My father's TB did the same thing. Tried going back to 100% stock, still had the same problem.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

coggy9 said:


> You might have to get a replacement. My father's TB did the same thing. Tried going back to 100% stock, still had the same problem.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


I went completely stock, and nothing. So thsy sent me a replacement today

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Im bout to replace my screen right now the whole LCD

thundershead_1.4


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Im bout to replace my screen right now the whole LCD
> 
> thundershead_1.4


They sent me a new one, its like a dead spot completely, the part of the.screen is unresponsive

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> They sent me a new one, its like a dead spot completely, the part of the.screen is unresponsive
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


that sucks well I replace the screen on my TB and now it looks good pretty easy to do I thought I was gonna break it but it works like a charm

thundershead_1.4


----------



## Taykiin (Jul 11, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> They sent me a new one, its like a dead spot completely, the part of the.screen is unresponsive
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This is a known issue with the thunderbolt and Verizon. It's happened twice to me and I'm on my third device. Exact same symptoms...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

